# String nach XML nach String verwandeln



## w124 (25. Feb 2008)

Hallo miteinander,
ich stehe vor folgendem Problem:
Ich habe einen String vorzuliegen, der XML-Daten beinhaltet. Nun möchte ich diesen String in eine XML-Struktur umwandeln, dann ein oder zwei Knoten einfügen und das ganze wieder ausgeben. Leider stelle ich mich bei der Umsetzung zu blöd an:

Verwende ich den StringReader, muss ich feststellen, dass ich das Argument nicht als InputStream für das Erstellen eines Document verwenden kann. Versuche ich nun irgendwie anders einen InputStream zu erzeugen, stelle ich fest, dass so gar kein Stream so recht für mich nützlich zu sein scheint. Ein Ausweg, den ich nicht bescheiten möchte ist meinen String in eine Datei zu schreiben und diese anschließend wieder auszulesen. Da wüsste ich, wie ich das bewerkstellige.

Nach dem Verändern möchte ich die XML-Struktur wieder in einen String schreiben (nicht formattiert, sondern hintereinander weg). Hierzu habe ich mich mal mit dem LSSerializer beschäftigt, aber das scheint wahnsinnig kompliziert und mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen.

Für jegliche Hilfe zur Lösung des Problems bin ich sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## maki (25. Feb 2008)

StAX oder JDom.

XML mit String erzeugen, ändern und wieder ausgeben ist... äääh.. nicht so doll...


----------



## w124 (25. Feb 2008)

Ja, dass das nicht das tollste ist, ist mir durchaus bewusst, aber für den konkreten Anwendungsfall soll es einfach sein. Und da bekomme ich nunmal einen String muss diesen auch weiterleiten.

JDOM scheint mir einfacher zu sein, aber da finde ich irgendwie noch nicht so recht die Methoden die ich nutzen kann, die mir unter dem normalen DOM nicht auch zur Verfügung stehen. Kannst du mir da vielleicht ein paar genauere Informationen zur Nutzung geben?

Vielen Dank soweit

Christian


----------



## Wildcard (25. Feb 2008)

Warum vewendest du nicht einfach einen ByteArrayInputStream?


----------



## Guest (26. Feb 2008)

Danke, der *ByteArrayInputStream* entspricht genau dem, was ich gesucht hatte!

Jetzt muss ich das Ganze nur noch zurück in meinen String bekommen.

Vielen Dank soweit

Christian


----------

